# Tell me your bridezilla/groomzilla stories (or just funny wedding stories)!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am working on a project and I need to hear bridezilla/groomzilla stories -- all types of stories are welcome -- the more outrageous or unusual, the better, but really, any wedding related story (planning, the wedding itself, afterwards, honeymoon, whatever) is fine. No real guidelines, just share so I can get ideas for my project. 

Thanks and looking forward to reading these!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We were married in an historic home on a historic street in a historic area in Dallas.  The owners, who volunteered their home were good friends of my parents, thus the reason for the location.  He was an opthomologist who did a lot of research, more than patient care.  My boss' wife did the catering.  When she went to the house to set things up for the reception and opened the refrigerator - there were several eyeballs in the fridge - she absolutely freaked out.  The wife really got after her husband because he had forgotten he had put them in there, and had to take them to his office across town, before the wedding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

My entire wedding day was a horror story. The Deacon was totally inept-he pronounced us man and wife and THEN had us exchange rings. The photographer was extremely rude to everyone and ruined our first dance when she got her camera caught in my veil and decided to YANK it free. Nearly broke my neck. The DJ was a complete jerk-he played every song we asked him not to,didn't get around to doing the father/daughter mother/son dances until our reception was nearly over (and yes we kept asking him to do it sooner!) and he ruined our cake cutting. He got impatient with the photographer who had us do a couple different poses by the cake and grabbed our server, hacked into our cake, and shoved a plateful at us while barking at us to "EAT!" 

So our wedding day was not the perfect fairy tale everyone else got, but our marriage *is*, so we can't complain too much!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> My entire wedding day was a horror story. The Deacon was totally inept-he pronounced us man and wife and THEN had us exchange rings. The photographer was extremely rude to everyone and ruined our first dance when she got her camera caught in my veil and decided to YANK it free. Nearly broke my neck. The DJ was a complete jerk-he played every song we asked him not to,didn't get around to doing the father/daughter mother/son dances until our reception was nearly over (and yes we kept asking him to do it sooner!) and he ruined our cake cutting. He got impatient with the photographer who had us do a couple different poses by the cake and grabbed our server, hacked into our cake, and shoved a plateful at us while barking at us to "EAT!"
> 
> So our wedding day was not the perfect fairy tale everyone else got, but our marriage *is*, so we can't complain too much!


Wow. I would have punched several people in the face for ruining my wedding like that.
Well, the most important part is the perfect marriage! So thank goodness for a happily ever after!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

By the way, the stories don't have to be "your" stories. Feel free to share stories from friends, or friends of friends or whatever...

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NYC - I had always heard that the perfect weddings were not prequels to good marriages, so glad yours was horrible, that means a lonnnnnng time with your special DH

Our photographer took pictures of the backs of everyone, very few "faces"


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

It's amazing to me that professional people go berserk on special occasions, especially weddings!

My Sister-in-law just catered a wedding where the photographer didn't show up even though he had been paid. When she finally got him on the phone, he told her he thought it was the next week!







AND, he didn't apologize! Needless to say, she demanded a FULL refund, pronto!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Nothing bridezilla or terrible, just something unique.  My wedding took place at 2:36pm.  The hubby-to-be was trying to ask me if I wanted an afternoon or evening wedding and he said "do you want it at two-thirty, six...?"  I'm fairly traditional but needed to do little things to make it unique, so I responded "YES!  Let's do it at two-thirty-six."  He thought I was strange, but he agreed.  Most people didn't even noticed it on the invitation, they read it at 2:30.  The few who did notice assumed it was a typo.


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

My own wedding was fine, other than my '80s hair - but it _was_ the '80s, so there was no avoiding it.

But I love to wallow in the depths of http://www.etiquettehell.com/

Great stuff!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

from the day DH asked me to marry him til the day we got married... 18 days.. I set up a full wedding (reception incl) with 100 guests pretty much by myself. I was the only one working part time, my parents both worked full time, and DH was a Marine recruiter at the time, so he was working about 80 hour weeks (This was during Desert Storm). Only thing I made him do was make sure his dress blues were gtg. I lucked out and the mom of one of my friends ran a bridal boutique. I walked in, told her I needed help, and we did it. Even got my dress for 80% off. I still have it too.

Stress messed me up though


Spoiler



I was 2 weeks late, and started my (.) on our wedding night.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My first wedding was a total disaster. First of all....I didn't want to have a "wedding". My ex's mother insisted on it. On the day of the wedding, I broke a mirror while getting ready, that should have been a sign right from the start. The pastor kept messing up the vows, and then, during the prayer before we ate...my center piece caught on fire! The marriage only lasted 8 months. The second wedding was perfect. We drove through Vegas on the way to visit family for Christmas, and stopped for the night at some cheap motel. In the morning, we ran over to the World Famous Little White Wedding Chapel, and got the Holiday package with 48 pictures and a DVD of the ceremony. We changed in the bathroom and were married in 15 minutes. We changed out of our good clothes and jumped in the car and drove on to San Diego! We have been married almost 3 years now and have a beautiful son. We are still totally in love and very happy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Our wedding (31 years ago) was very traditional - my Dad is a pastor and he performed the ceremony and we got married on DH's parent's 23rd anniversary, grandparent's 50th and great-grandparent's 71st.  My grandparents had flown in from North Carolina to attend and my Grandpa ended up in the hospital with a kidney infection.  When the festivities were over (about 11 p.m.), we headed to the hospital to visit Grandpa and let him see me in my dress and train and DH in tux.  As we were getting on the hospital elevator in our full regalia, a man asked, "Did you just get married?" to which DH responded "No, I am taking her to maternity."   When we walked into Grandpa's room, his heart monitor went off - he had awakened and seen two figures in all white standing in the room and thought the angels had come for him   Like I said, it was 31 years ago, but it keeps getting better and I loook forward to the next 31!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

My 21 y/o nephew and niece-in-law got married in Dec '05, on the same date, same church and by the same priest as his parents had 21 years earlier.  I was 42 y/o at the time and my dear nephew (for some reason) asked me to be an usher in the wedding.  My niece-in-law to be was the "queen" bridezilla.  She was on me from the time they asked me to be in the wedding (almost a year before the wedding) to get fitted for my tux.  The place they were getting the tuxes was like 35-40 miles from my house, so I was in no hurry to get out there.  I was going to just do it sometime I was out that way.  She called me almost daily (or tried to, I learned to just ignore her calls) and threathened to find someone else to do it.  I finally called my nephew and told him that if he wanted to find someone else, go for it.  He was upset because she was this "bridezilla" about everything going on with the wedding.  I felt sorry for him, so I told him I'd go do it soon (after I asked him if he was sure he wanted to marry this girl.  I told him it probably would be like this forever).  She had pretty well ticked off everyone that had anything to do with the wedding, including the priest.  We were all thankful when the date finally came and was over with.  I was the oldest person in the wedding party.  Everyone else was 21 y/o or younger.  I was cool just sitting people in the church.  Thankfully, I wasn't invited to go on the wedding party bus to the reception.  My sister wanted me to go on the bus to "supervise" the kids but I told her to go if she was that concerned.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My freshman college roommate was getting married, and I was a bridesmaid.  We were pretty young, I think 19 or 20, and it was a very exciting time.  Well, standing there up at the altar during the ceremony, it seemed like it was all taking a very long time.  It was hot and stuffy in the church, and why was the pastor just rambling on about things?  So I leaned into the bridesmaid next to me, my high heels were killing me, I remember.  Next thing I knew, I was on the floor, looking up at the bride's father, wondering where I was and had the wedding started yet?  I had fainted from all the excitement!  Talk about embarrassing!  But I made her wedding memorable!


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't have a story. But a friend from another board posted this:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sariy said:


> I don't have a story. But a friend from another board posted this:


This was great. I love the non-traditional entrance.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Our honeymoon got cut way short.  We had made our reservations for Yellowstone park in May, well we arrived on the last day the park was open (in Sept) so we got one night at the Lake. The next morning the kicked everyone out and the only entrance left open was the south one which meant a long drive home.  We actually spent one day of our honeymoon at my parents house cause it was on the way home.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

We were high school sweethearts and started dating when we were 16 yrs old.

Our wedding was planned in about 3 days!  My DH was in the Army and got a leave just after learning he was being sent to Vietnam.  At that time in Arizona you had to get blood tests before getting your marriage license.  DH got home on Friday night and had to get his test on Saturday morning, we then went to order the flowers and meet with the pastor of the church (which neither of us had attended).  Family took care of inviting all the guests (there were about 100) and my parents ordered the cake.  Our wedding was planned to take place at 7 pm on Monday.  Monday morning we went to the County Clerks office to get the license and were told that the 3 days had not expired at that time and also since my DH to be, wasn't 21 yet he would need his guardian to sign their approval, OK no problem, future MIL was with us, OH NO, Mothers were not considered to be the legal guardian, he had to have his father sign (who was at work at Hughes Aircraft, a secure facility).  Well we managed to get a hold of his dad and had him meet us at the gate to sign the form and then got his signature notarized and went back to the Clerk's office and begged them to waive the rest of the waiting period so we could go ahead with the wedding that was planned to take place in about 5 hours.  They did and future DH took me to my parents home to get ready for our wedding.  He had 2 of his Aunts and his Grandma visiting from Iowa who were here because his cousin was graduating from High School on Tuesday.  They got a hold of future DH shoes and wrote on the bottom "help me" so that when we kneeled at the alter everyone would see them, took me awhile to figure what everyone was laughing about.

I have abbreviated a lot of details (even though it doesn't seem like it) and after we spent our first year of marriage separated we then spent the rest of 37 years together until he lost his battle with cancer last year in February.  This has been a great way to remember a very exciting time in our lives, thank you for the opportunity.  I hope this helps your research.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> They got a hold of future DH shoes and wrote on the bottom "help me" so that when we kneeled at the alter everyone would see them, took me awhile to figure what everyone was laughing about.


That is hilarious! 
What a wonderful memory!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

What a beautiful story! It's always wonderful to find someone to share your life with. I am happy for you for finding him, and being able to share so many years together. My deepest sympathies for losing him.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

My aunt had a very specific vision for her wedding and only one bridal store in Indiana carried the required metallic, sapphire blue taffeta, puffed sleeved monstrousities, I mean, bridesmaid dresses. It was a very eighties vision. Anyway, these were the bridesmaid dresses she choose. Due to the usual series of pre-wedding hijinks (late fittings due to non-compliant bridesmaids, special order, massive flooding which closed the factory down... the usual usual), the dresses didn't get in until the week before the wedding. This meant someone had to pick up the dresses 4 hours away and get them back to town ASAP in order to get everyone's final fittings/hemmings.

Someone was my grandmother.

Like a champ, this woman stole a van from my grandfather's store (no lie, she went down and demanded keys from the youngest driver there) and drove to Terre Haute. Remember, these were taffeta dresses, can't shove them in the trunk of a car. Now, Grandma's got a bit of a lead foot. Of course she got pulled over on the way back. Yeah, he was stupid enough to use the 'what's the hurry' line.

"The hurry? Let me _tell _you the hurry. Do you see these dresses?" At this point she _pulled him by the shirt _to see in the back of the van. "Those are seven bridesmaid dresses. They're for my daughter's wedding. She's getting married Saturday. That's right, Saturday. Today is Monday, as you well know. Do you know what her father and I are going to pay to get these altered in four days? I don't either, but I know it's going to be a lot. And do you know what? You can give me the damned ticket, because I _am _getting these dresses home tonight and we _are _getting everyone measured before dinner or I am killing myself."

The very nice, very young officer thumped the side of the van and said, "Try to keep it under 55, ma'am."


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, my mom and her younger sister were married in a double wedding ceremony January, 1925 in a little town in the middle of Nebraska.  My dad and my Uncle Henry were also the best of friends so the double wedding was a huge celebration for both couples.  Those days, the big Polish wedding "reception" was held on the family farm with lots of eating, drinking and dancing.  Being the middle of winter, a blizzard came up rather quickly and a lot of the people couldn't go home at the end of the day.

Sixty-three years later, my best friend and her husband were driving me and my dad's sister (my very outspoken 80-year old Aunt Leona) to my older sister's rosary in a town 30 miles away.  Having some time for lots of conversation, we got on the topic of our parent's wedding and the blizzard story.

As Aunt Leona was maid-of-honor for Mom and Dad, and with a mind "sharp as a tack" as they used to say, she remembered the wedding day really well.  As she talked about the big wedding reception and the unexpected snow storm, she went on to let us know that with all the extra people at the farm, only ONE bed was available for the TWO newlywed couples---"and knowing Tony and Henry, she was sure that neither one of them missed out on their wedding night, either!!"

Needless to say, my friend's husband had all he could do not to end up in the ditch from laughing so hard....and he was driving my car at the time, too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

These are all great stories, everyone. Thanks so much for sharing! Keep 'em coming....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got married by a notary on my lunch hour wearing a black mini-dress and a blond wig.  My late DH was so stunned that he actually got married (a feeling he never lost, I think), that the notary had to tell him twice to "kiss the bride."


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

In 1990, I was in a hospital bed waiting to have a cancerous kidney removed when my older son and his girlfriend came in for a quick visit after their lunch break, or so I thought. {They worked in the same building although different departments} I said, "Did you have a good lunch?" and he answered, "Yes, Mom, and a good wedding, too!" Yes, it was their lunch break but they were actually on their way back to work after a quick wedding! They had told no one at work and I was the first to hear!

Patrisha


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

chevauchee said:


> "The hurry? Let me _tell _you the hurry. Do you see these dresses?" At this point she _pulled him by the shirt _to see in the back of the van. "Those are seven bridesmaid dresses. They're for my daughter's wedding. She's getting married Saturday. That's right, Saturday. Today is Monday, as you well know. Do you know what her father and I are going to pay to get these altered in four days? I don't either, but I know it's going to be a lot. And do you know what? You can give me the damned ticket, because I _am _getting these dresses home tonight and we _are _getting everyone measured before dinner or I am killing myself."
> 
> The very nice, very young officer thumped the side of the van and said, "Try to keep it under 55, ma'am."


That actually made me LOL! More of a momzilla....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I love these stories from very touching to hilarious.  Leslie, are you willing to share what you are going to do with them?

Chris


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

We got married in Florence, Italy, by Emilio Pucci.<G>

BUT, I just saw this video this morning and have to share it -- the best wedding entrance EVER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> I love these stories from very touching to hilarious. Leslie, are you willing to share what you are going to do with them?
> 
> Chris


I need to get the project a little further along, so right now I am keeping it under wraps. But once I get a bit more into it, I'll be happy to share with all of you, believe me!

Meanwhile, I am loving these stories...thanks for sharing!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie if you want some really good stories, go talk to the musicians and/or wedding coordinators at the various churches around your area.  Based on stories I've read on some of the church musician lists I've been on over the years, they'll have some doozies!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Talk to photographers also. One friend of mine helps ehr son with his photography studio and she tells hilarious stories about events sometimes.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie, if you want the entire story of my wedding in Florence (much too long to post here), PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.  It's been published in both Italy and the US.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Leslie, if you want the entire story of my wedding in Florence (much too long to post here), PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you. It's been published in both Italy and the US.


Well now you've got us all curious!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is there anyone here who had the males in their wedding (groom, best man, ushers) wear a kilt? If so, can you give me details about that?

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

No Kilt, but my 2nd wedding was a bit unusual. My husband and I have been involved in boat racing for many years. When we decided to get married we wanted to surprise everyone. Since it was our 2nd marriage and we didn't really need anything we decided on a surprise wedding. We were at the boat races in South Padre Island, TX and there was a big meeting and party for all of the racers and with the boating club we were a member of. After they finished the meeting we had an announcement read that something special was going to happen before the party started. We had arranged with the organizer to have our wedding surprise after the meeting. We brought all of our children and my best friend were all with us. Needless to say everyone was shocked and happy for us. It was a great wedding and we had a wonderful time. All we had to do was furnish a cake and some champagne. All of our family and friends were already there and it turned out perfect.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Well now you've got us all curious!


It's way too long to post here, but I'm happy to send it to anyone who PMs me their email address. It's been published in Italy and the US.

Sharyn


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharyn, thank you for emailing your story to me.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading it.  I love your words to your husband regarding divorce and you can tell your marriage is really strong after all you went through.  Here's to many more years and happy memories.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Sharyn, thank you for emailing your story to me. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. I love your words to your husband regarding divorce and you can tell your marriage is really strong after all you went through. Here's to many more years and happy memories.


Thank you, B-Kay! 21 years and counting!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Leslie, did I read elsewhere on the Board that you have finished your research project?  If so, I haven't seen anywhere if you have explained what the project was.  Have you and if not will you be able to share with us the project soon?  I loved reading these stories and look forward to hearing what prompted this thread.  Thanks, Brenda


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KindleZen, thanks for that! That was hysterical -- good way to start a Saturday with a belly laugh.

B-Kay, it's not really a research project. It's a story that I am writing. I am about three-quarters of the way through. When I am finished, I'll post more details. If people want to be beta-readers and give me feedback, that would be great. I can format it so you could read it on your Kindle!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you, I think that would be fun, I've never been a beta-reader before but would be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

The video was hilarious.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thank you, I think that would be fun, I've never been a beta-reader before but would be willing to give it a shot.


I wrote a synopsis so here you go. The story is pretty close to complete...maybe the next day or so. I'll keep you all posted. Feedback welcome on the synopsis.

_Taming Groomzilla_ by E.N. Holland

Joel Harfner and Luke Townsend, lovers for two years, have just bought their first home together. In a moment of domestic impetuosity, Joel proposes to Luke, who says yes. Then, to Joel's surprise, Luke says he wants a wedding with "all the bells and whistles." Joel, who never expected to be married, suddenly finds himself in the midst of planning a full-scale destination event. _Taming Groomzilla_ tells the story of how Joel and Luke navigate the tribulations of the six months from "Will you marry me?" to "I do." And while they do seal their union, complete with a kiss, there is more than one twist and turn in store to complicate their journey and keep the reader hilariously entertained.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking forward to reading this Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ed Patterson has inspired me.

I originally wrote_ Taming Groomzilla _to enter into a contest from All Romance eBooks. The money raised from the contest (if I got selected) would go to the American Heart Association.

Ed suggested thinking a little bit more locally and perhaps not bothering with the contest. In his words, the book was SOOOOO good that it deserved to be out sooner than next February. (Thanks, Ed.)

I mulled that for a little while and then had one of those Duh! (dope slap!) moments. While I have nothing against the American Heart Association, we have a much bigger fight here in Maine: protecting our law for same-sex marriage. The law was passed on May 6 and signed immediately by the Governor; however, the opposition has been busy gathering signatures for a referendum on the ballot to repeal the law. I have no doubt that the issue will be on the ballot but I hope a well informed and intelligent electorate will vote the repeal down.

Which is where I come in with my story. I have decided to publish this through my imprint, Bristlecone Pine Press, and get it out ASAP. I will be donating a portion of the proceeds to Maine Freedom to Marry and EqualityMaine in order to help the fight to keep same-sex marriage legal in Maine. I'm really excited about this!

Here's the synopsis:

Joel Harfner and Luke Townsend, lovers for two years, have just bought their first home together. In a moment of domestic impetuosity, Joel proposes to Luke, who says yes. Then, to Joel's surprise, Luke says he wants a wedding with "all the bells and whistles." Joel, who never expected to be married, suddenly finds himself in the midst of planning a full-scale destination event. _Taming Groomzilla_ tells the story of how Joel and Luke navigate the tribulations of the six months from "Will you marry me?" to "I do." And while they do seal their union, complete with a kiss, there is more than one twist and turn in store to complicate their journey and keep the reader hilariously entertained.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

YAY Ed......Leslie when do you think the book will be available?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> YAY Ed......Leslie when do you think the book will be available?


Soon, I hope. 24-48 hours I am thinking might be realistic.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your story sounds very interesting and your cause is a good one.  Good luck with your project and I look forward to reading your book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Your story sounds very interesting and your cause is a good one. Good luck with your project and I look forward to reading your book.


Thank you! The book is live at Amazon (also All Romance eBooks). The description hasn't shown up on the Amazon listing, yet, but it will eventually. Meanwhile, here's a link:



L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just picked it up. Ii hope to read this at lunch time today.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> Just picked it up. Ii hope to read this at lunch time today.


Great! Thank you...

L


----------

